# Sapphire Coated Optical Grade Acrylic Prime Lenses at T1.0 to T2.0



## HarryFilm (Aug 4, 2022)

High-end Fluorite Glass typically used in premium-quality prime and zoom lenses have a Refractive Index of 1.434 while pure optical grade acrylic is 1.495. A lens coating such as Sapphire has a refractive index of 1.76 (i.e. refractive index = how much does light "bend" away from a given incoming light direction)

Refraction is a good thing or a bad thing depending upon application. In terms of Cinema-grade prime lenses and zoom lenses equivalent to the quality of Zeiss Master Primes or Leica Summilux-C, high refraction indexes are a GOOD THING allowing a lens designer to grind and shape lenses so that MORE LIGHT is gathered and re-directed towards the CMOS/CCD image sensor. This means brighter, clearer imagery with less object edge fringing and unintended distortion.

If one uses advanced software that ray-traces each light ray path towards each photosite on an imager, one can design BOTH prime and zoom lenses such that T1.0 to T2.0 lenses can be made that are TRULY NEUTRAL AND SHARP with ALMOST NO coma, chromatic aberration, colour shifting or prismatic effects! By coating the outer and inner layer of an optical grade all-acrylic lens element with Sapphire (aka clear Aluminum Oxide), the layer density and the optical diffraction and refraction path differences between the two substances CAN be accounted for in software that then gets translated to real world light gathering in variable conditions ranging from Golden Hour Sunset/Sunrise to Harsh Overhead Noon Sunlight to Gloomy Cloud-cover days and near midnight dark conditions.

The key issue being outlined in this post is that very recent discoveries relating to inexpensive mass-production of thick-film sapphire coatings (one mm and greater) vacuum-sputtered onto all-acrylic lens elements combined with advanced ray-tracing software HAVE NOW BROUGHT the ability to make Zeiss and Leica-quality Cinema-grade prime and zoom lenses that cost one-third to one-tenth the cost of those vaunted brands and are HALF-THE-WEIGHT!

One-Third to One-Tenth the cost of Sony G-series, Canon L-series, Leica Summi/Lummi-series and Zeiss Master Prime/Otus at Half-The-Weight at T1.0 to T2.0

A global public announcement with global retail and pricing information is coming soon ..... Get Ready! 

V


----------



## Jethro (Aug 5, 2022)

Good to hear from you Harry!

Copy us in when that public announcement happens.


----------



## HarryFilm (Aug 6, 2022)

Jethro said:


> Good to hear from you Harry!
> 
> Copy us in when that public announcement happens.



This is actually part of an announcement coming from "North Canadian Aerospace" (aka an anonymous pseudonym for a very large but under-the-radar all-Canadian Aerospace company!) They are are ALSO introducing a 128-bits wide 575 TeraFLOPS (at 128-bits wide SUSTAINED) combined-CPU/GPU/DSP/Vector Array processor AND new reversible consumptive anode/cathode process Aluminum-Sulfur batteries that are high temperature ruggedized with 8x the energy density of Lithium-Ion in the same cubic volume (i.e. per litre)

Things suddenly got freaky at work and LOTS of new technologies are suddenly being announced as FREE AND OPEN SOURCE UNDER GPL-3 Licence terms for ALL hardware designs, chemical formulas, manufacturing processes, software source code and technical specifications. 

A recent directive from one of our "waaaaaaaaay high corporate big-wigs" has suddenly accelerated our schedule such that public disclosures and announcements are to take place within mere weeks to months! These lenses are the first product to come out, then our DCI 16K resolution camera, then the Aluminum-Sulfur batteries and then the 128-bits wide super-microprocessor.

2022 is going to be a VERY INTERESTING YEAR for ultra-advanced technology introductions!

V


----------



## becceric (Aug 7, 2022)

HarryFilm said:


> This is actually part of an announcement coming from "North Canadian Aerospace" (aka an anonymous pseudonym for a very large but under-the-radar all-Canadian Aerospace company!) They are are ALSO introducing a 128-bits wide 575 TeraFLOPS (at 128-bits wide SUSTAINED) combined-CPU/GPU/DSP/Vector Array processor AND new reversible consumptive anode/cathode process Aluminum-Sulfur batteries that are high temperature ruggedized with 8x the energy density of Lithium-Ion in the same cubic volume (i.e. per litre)
> 
> Things suddenly got freaky at work and LOTS of new technologies are suddenly being announced as FREE AND OPEN SOURCE UNDER GPL-3 Licence terms for ALL hardware designs, chemical formulas, manufacturing processes, software source code and technical specifications.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Harry. I’ll happily look for updates from you.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 7, 2022)

It won't work if the acrylic is simply coated with sapphire as reflections will be terrible. There has to be a sandwich of coatings to lower the reflections between the acrylic and sapphire and then the sapphire and air on the other side.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 8, 2022)

AlanF said:


> It won't work if the acrylic is simply coated with sapphire as reflections will be terrible. There has to be a sandwich of coatings to lower the reflections between the acrylic and sapphire and then the sapphire and air on the other side.


Keep in mind that we are talking about an alternative universe here. Or maybe an alternate multiverse.


----------

